# Amplificador de 50w (hecha humo!)



## PATEDEFUA (May 4, 2008)

Hola Amigos del Foro, acabo de armar el amplificador de 50w que saque de aqui:

http://platea.pntic.mec.es/~lmarti2/amplificador.htm

Los armé con Tip142 (Tr1) y Tip147(Tr2).

El tema es que al darle tensión (49Vcc) comenzó a calentarse la plaqueta y a largar humo  ops: 

Chequee todo los componentes, las pistas y soldaduras y esta todo tal cual se plantea.

No se que podra ser, sospeche que este mal planteado el circuito propuesto. 

Si alguien puede ver que falla pueda tener, les agradeceré el comentario!


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2008)

Primero leete esto
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/

¿ Que parte del esquema larga humo ?


----------



## PATEDEFUA (May 4, 2008)

Se calento la pista de cobre donde ingreso con +49Vcc.

Probe con el parlante (no se escucho nada, ni siquiera el sonido al aplicar tension al circuito) y sin él y ocurria lo mismo.

Supuse que quizas la pista era chica para un consumo de 50w. asi que la estañe un poco y volvi a probar... entonces empezo a largar humo la plaqueta rectificadora de la fuente, ahi enseguida desconecte todo antes de que volara el capacitor de 8700mf de la misma. Habré aplicado tensión al circuito a lo sumo 2 segundos y luego la desconecte.

Gracias por ese link, no probe lo de la lampara pero es evidente que algo esta muy mal y no se que pueda ser...


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2008)

Revisa de no tener invertidos los transistores de salida (El PNP en lugar del NPN)


----------



## PATEDEFUA (May 4, 2008)

Cuando te referis a los transistores de salida, hablas de los TIPs 142 (TR1) y 147(TR2) ó los BC237?

Porque estan todos puestos tal cual el se ve en el link que te pase, donde aparece la plaqueta con los componente montados.

Es decir segun vos ¿esta bien planteado el diseño del amplificador?
Si es un SI, estoy al horno ya que no se como arreglarlo pues monte todo tal cual, ahora si es NO, entonces no me equivoque al montar todo segun el dibujo, y espero que me digas donde podria ser la falla   

Disculpame, pero se de electronica lo suficiente como para montar una plaqueta con sus componentes segun diseños de terceros, pero no para detectar fallas como la que me acaba de suceder   

Asi que de paso si poder decirme como se si esta mal un transistor npn o pnp, te escucho...


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2008)

En apariencia el esquema esta bien.

1) Retira los 2 transistores de salida (TIP142 y TIP147) de la plaqueta
2) Si sabes como hacerlo, verifica que esten sanos.
3) Alimenta el circuito sin los transistores como para verificar que no tengas un cortocircuito en la placa, siempre con la lampara en serie.


----------



## PATEDEFUA (May 4, 2008)

En apariencia el esquema esta bien. ( Eso es bueno   )

1) Retira los 2 transistores de salida (TIP142 y TIP147) de la plaqueta (OK no problem hasta ahi)

2) Si sabes como hacerlo, verifica que esten sanos.  (No se como hacerlo, me podrias decir   )

3) Alimenta el circuito sin los transistores como para verificar que no tengas un cortocircuito en la placa, siempre con la lampara en serie.  (Esta noche lo pruebo ya que tengo que salir ahora, si esta todo bien entonces debo sospechar de los TIPS? Y si tengo un corto que podria ser? es decir las pistas y soldadudras estan bien separadas, podria haber un capacitor pinchado?

Desde ya gracias por tu aporte desinteresado, y soy todo oidos a lo que puedas decirme al respecto.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2008)

http://www.monografias.com/trabajos38/electronica-basica/electronica-basica2.shtml

Parte: 7.3 Comprobación de transistores:

Para identificar los terminales, busca el datasheet en internet


----------



## oswaldosolano (May 4, 2008)

estas aislando las aletas de los tip?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2008)

oswaldosolano dijo:
			
		

> estas aislando las aletas de los tip?




Muy buena pregunta !


----------



## PATEDEFUA (May 4, 2008)

Si, estan aislados con mica y niples.


----------



## Eduardo (May 4, 2008)

Y verificado con tester?     Ojo con las rebabas del disipador .


----------



## PATEDEFUA (May 4, 2008)

ok, lo voy a chequear....


----------



## PATEDEFUA (May 4, 2008)

Houston... tenemos problemas!

Parece que estan tocando al disipador, ahora pregunto:

Cuando lo probe, el disipador y la plaqueta estaban apoyados sobre una madera, es decir no tocaban nada del chasis donde lo voy a montar, asi que la cuestion es: ¿deben quedar tambien aislados entre si los Tips 142 y 147? Podria ser este el problema?

Es decir... voy por buen camino para encontrar la solución?


----------



## nuk (May 4, 2008)

hoola vi tu amplificador y se parece al mio creo que me sacas de una duda que s el Vatiaje que tengo bueno s parecido a este 
http://www.diyaudiotr.com/islecler/tammetin.php?metinid=6
ahi te dice todo solo tiene unas variaciones en la R's ah y los transistores de entrada osea 
los BC546 son iguales a los alos BC548 . este amplificador ya biene con su fuente solo tendrias que poner el TRAFO  y sobre el vatiaje es 100W por parlante con 8 ohmios & 150W 4ohmios saca tus calculos si haces 2 etapas con parlantes de 4 ohmios (300W) jejejeje ....... al caso biene lo que dije anteriormente me sacas de dudas en la pagina que tu pones ahi dice que es solo de 50W ahi yo diria que no le creo naaa bueno byeeee


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2008)

PATEDEFUA dijo:
			
		

> Houston... tenemos problemas!
> 
> Parece que estan tocando al disipador, ahora pregunto:
> 
> ...



Efectivamente

Se forma un cortocircuito directo a travez del disipador, el pos. de tu fuente esta aplicado a la oreja metalica del transistor NPN........


----------



## PATEDEFUA (May 4, 2008)

Gracias... Gracias... Gracias!  

Reparando Montaje de los TIPS sobre disipador...

Despues les cuento como me fue...

Da gusto ser parte de un foro como este


----------



## PATEDEFUA (May 4, 2008)

hay algun secreto?

Agrande y saque las posibles rebarbas, cambie los niples por unos nuevos, coloque las micas y la grasa siliconada, y mido con el tester y sigue el corto entre las carcasas de los transistores!

   HELP!


----------



## PATEDEFUA (May 4, 2008)

Es conductora la grasa siliconada?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2008)

El esquema viene asi;
Tornillo -- > Niple --> Oreja del transistor --> mica --> Disipador --> tuerca


----------



## PATEDEFUA (May 4, 2008)

Asi está, y la grasa siliconada se encuentra entre el Tr y la Mica, y entre la Mica y el Disipador.

Que otra cosa puede ser? No me doy cuenta


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2008)

La grasa va entre el transistor y la mica y entre la mica y el disipador

Como una hamburgesa con mayonesa de ambos lados. La mica sera la hamburgesa


Antes de poner grasa, arma y mide continiudad, si esta todo bien, afloja y coloca la grasa


----------



## PATEDEFUA (May 4, 2008)

Creo que acabo de encontrar el problema, ahora voy a probar, les cuento:

Los transistores estan montado sobre un disipador grande en L que tiene el ala donde los monte del ancho de los Tr, es decir que si bien los aisle, estan tocando de alguna manera el borde de los mismos (seria la parte superior donde va el tornillo) contra el angulo del disipador (Me explico?)

 Que bolu!   

Ahora voy a ver como los aislo en el angulo del disipador y les cuento...


----------



## oswaldosolano (May 4, 2008)

aparte de los dos tip. ba un tercer transistor en el mismo disipador tambien tiene que ser aislado.


----------



## PATEDEFUA (May 4, 2008)

No, solo esos dos, los demas son BC327...


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2008)

El TR3 (BC327) es plastico no necesita aislacion, pero si necsita estar conectado termicamente al disipador, para corregir la polarizacion de acuerdo a la temperatura, hay que fijarlo al disipador y ponerle algo de grasa


----------



## PATEDEFUA (May 4, 2008)

ups!     y como lo agarro al disipador?!?!?


----------



## PATEDEFUA (May 4, 2008)

Ya logre aislar los TR1 y TR2, como hago con el TR3 BC327?


----------



## oswaldosolano (May 4, 2008)

de una lata de soda de aluminio asle una mini abrazadera y en el extremo le haces un agujero para ponerle un tornillo al disipador


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2008)

Doblas las patas del transistor para que quede presionado contra el disipador, no hace falta que lo atornilles.
Recuerda la grasa, si te queda un poco de separacion entre el TR y el disipador, la grasa lo corrige.

Mediste los Transistores a ver si se quemaron ?


----------



## PATEDEFUA (May 4, 2008)

Aun no los medi, todavia me estoy sacando la grasa de los dedos y del teclado jaja!


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2008)

Por eso mismo te comente que pruebes todo y luego le pongas la grasa


----------



## PATEDEFUA (May 4, 2008)

Los Tr estan quemados, mañana empezaré de nuevo.

Gracias por hoy Fogonazo y Oswaldosolano   

He aprendido unas cuantas cosas gracias a ustedes!

Vamos a ver como sigo...   

Hasta mañana!


----------



## PATEDEFUA (May 5, 2008)

Hola, estoy por ir a comprar los Tips y se me dio por consultar los datasheet de los BC237, y veo que soportan 45v a 50v max:

Collector–Emitter Voltage VCEO 45 Vdc
Collector–Emitter Voltage VCES 50  Vdc
Emitter–Base Voltage VEBO 6.0 Vdc

Yo le esoy entrando con 49/50Vcc al amplificador, asi que no se si los estare castigando  

Que opinan?


----------



## oswaldosolano (May 5, 2008)

creo que ese voltage no lesllega directo a los tr. en el link que pusistes al principio no pude ver ni el diagrama ni el pcb, pero me imagino que al polarisar el tr el voltage disminuye.
suerte.


----------



## tecnicdeso (May 23, 2008)

--------------------Amplificador de 50w (hecha humo!)-----------------------


!En el verbo echar, lo primero que se echa es la hache¡¡¡


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 23, 2008)

bueno bueno... a ver si nos ponemos de acuerdo:
Hecha proviene del verbo HACER!
Echa proviene del verbo ECHAR!

por ende "el amplificador de 50 watts echa humo" esta correcto!
y "el amplificador hecha humo" esta incorrecto! pues no esta hecho de humo...

bueh, la gramatica es así. a veces nos juega en contra... jejeje
nos vemossssssssssss


----------



## Eduardo (May 23, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> ....por ende "el amplificador de 50 watts echa humo" esta correcto!
> y "el amplificador hecha humo" esta incorrecto! pues no esta hecho de humo...


Puede ser una vision pesimista del final.  Terminara hecho humo ;-)


----------



## Maná 87 (Jun 24, 2008)

hola foreros, buena mano le echaron al problema del amigo PATEDEFUA, espero que también  me puedan ayudar, tengo una duda con respecto a los amplificadores con darlington, esto va haci: la circuitería para excitar BJT es mas elaborada por lo que requieren ser exitados con mayor intensidad, en cambio los darlington son mas sensibles y podemos lograr una potencia considerable con una circuitería razonablemente simple pero esto se logra sacrificando QUE?
1 - los amplificadores con darlington como este http://www.diyaudiotr.com/islecler/tammetin.php?metinid=6 poseen una calidad de sonido pobre con respecto a otros bjt elaborados?
2 - las potencias mencionadas (darlington) poseen menos estabilidad térmica? - 
3- Mayor ruido de C.C. en su salida? 
4- se podria mejorar esto agregando un preset en el espejo para corregir la V de offset?
5- en el caso del amplificador del link de arriba, ¿solo colocando el tip41 en el disipador de los finales se obtiene mejor estabilidad termica?.

les agradesco desde ya la atensión. 

SALUTE.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 28, 2008)

Bueno, son muchas preguntas pero todo tiene 1 respuesta:

Si el proyecto que vas a realizar lo vas a hacer bien, con todos los materiales y requisitos necesarios, el dispositivo debe funcionar perfectamente.

1) los amplificador tipo darlington con configuraciones complementarias, cuasicomplementarias, push pull, etc, son de altisima fidelidad.
2) obviamente los transistores de media y alta potencia, ej: TIP's, MJ15xxx, etc, deberan ir correspondientemente disipados del calor que producen a traves de grandes disipadores, y correctamente aislados de los mismos para evitar cualquier filtracion de cc y q queme todo.
3) la alimentacion en los tipo darlingtons es de alta corriente y media tension, mientras que en los mosfet es todo lo contrario.
3) los mosfet calientan relativamente menos q los darlington y se debe a ese tema de q unos amplifican en corriente y otros en tension.

todos los equipos q yo arme son tipod arlington y funcionana barbaro, y los demas son integrados, que por lo general, en su interior usan transistores darlington en configuraciones complementarias con alimentacion simetrica.

saludos amigo,


----------



## MFK08 (Jul 8, 2008)

♫nuk♫ dijo:
			
		

> hoola vi tu amplificador y se parece al mio creo que me sacas de una duda que s el Vatiaje que tengo bueno s parecido a este
> http://www.diyaudiotr.com/islecler/tammetin.php?metinid=6
> ahi te dice todo solo tiene unas variaciones en la R's ah y los transistores de entrada osea
> los BC546 son iguales a los alos BC548 . este amplificador ya biene con su fuente solo tendrias que poner el TRAFO  y sobre el vatiaje es 100W por parlante con 8 ohmios & 150W 4ohmios saca tus calculos si haces 2 etapas con parlantes de 4 ohmios (300W) jejejeje ....... al caso biene lo que dije anteriormente me sacas de dudas en la pagina que tu pones ahi dice que es solo de 50W ahi yo diria que no le creo naaa bueno byeeee



esta muy bueno este amplificador....

una pregunta.
¿que sucede si en ves de alimentarlo con +45-45 lo alimento con +28-28 que correcciones tengo q hacer para obtener los 100W?


----------



## dandany (Oct 2, 2008)

perderia mas potenica jajaja si lo alimentas con 28v

che una pregunta alguine puede subir un video a youtbe con el amplificador funcionado al maximo ? con la alimentacion de 45v porfavor lo quiero hacer  esta re copado este


----------



## psvega (Oct 2, 2008)

oye eso esta bueno cantidad  voy a ber si puedo montarlo para escuchar como se oye.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 11, 2008)

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> esta muy bueno este amplificador....
> 
> una pregunta.
> ¿que sucede si en ves de alimentarlo con +45-45 lo alimento con +28-28 que correcciones tengo q hacer para obtener los 100W?



Para obtener los 100W sólo tenés que modificar una cosa: El voltaje. Ir de +-28 a +-45   
Con menos, no lográs 100W. 
Con esos 45 de alimentación tenés 100W RMS (aprox) y unos 200 de pico, todo en 8 ohms. Con sólo 2 TIPs no es conveniente conectarlo a 4 ohms, poné un par más (o dos si tenés plata) y conectalo a 4. Ahí te va a dar algo así como 300/350W de pico y 150/175W RMS. Todo depende de la fuente.

Con +-28V la máxima potencia que podés lograr son 100W de pico en 8 ohms, en condiciones ideales y teóricas. Más Volts, más Watts.


----------

